# Thwack!



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

It was cold. The storm in the morning was horrible if u were up high. I literaly still have numb fingers on 2 fingers in my right hand. Think this is a mild case of frostbite. Hope it gets better cause it is kinda scary. I sat in the storm and watched another hunter work some bulls for 45 min. I watched so that I wouldnt bump the bulls for him. The wind was excrutiating! He made his shot and the bulls scattered. I immediately got up and got my blood pumping for warmth. The cold will kill u if u dont keep warm. A bull ran right to me but I was focusing on warmth and I was not ready. We locked eyes and he ran off. As I was following after ran off I watched him summit the hill. I skirted the hill back to my bag and a cow got a little too close and this time I was ready. My Hoyt charger let that Muzzy fly at 305fps and I heard the beautiful sound....THWACK! She didnt go far.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

You can see the fletchings


----------



## AndrewW (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice job man!!


----------



## BuckSlayer (Aug 6, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Very cool, congrats!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad to see that braving the weather paid off for you. I bet that was a rush!


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

I love that sound! Congrats on a great kill. It seems your patience was a virtue on this hunt. Hope your fingers come around.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

One finger has full sensation and the other is coming around. I cant wait til next year so I can stalk one of thos bulls.


----------

